# Idle & stalling problem - after car sat w/battery disconnected for 7 months



## Matt Kennedy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi. I have a '99 Passat 2.8L.. Although it has 190,000 the car is still in almost new condition. 
Last summer I decided to take it off the road for several months. At the time the car was running perfectly. I parked the car and disconnected the battery.
Fast forward about 8 months to last week. I reconnected the battery and now the car idles very rough and when you put in the clutch to coast to a light or stop sign it stalls nearly every time.
I read something in a VW tech forum about the throttle body needing to "self adjust". I followed the instructiond as far as putting key in "on" position and leaving hood and door open and listening for a beep or tone coming from the throttle body area while it auto adjusts. I have done that and it has not helped. 
I have disconnected/reconnected the battery and have let the car run for hours now in the garage and on the road around town but still the same problem. Very rough idle between 500 and 800 rpm and when you let off the gas it stalls.
I pulled the plastic covers off the top of the engine and cannot see any broken wires or hoses.
Took it to my local mechanic. He said he checked the codes and there not any error codes.
The most frustrating part is this thing ran like a top when I parked it and disconnected the battery last summer. I have done some internet searching and have seen other owners of this same vehicle/engine combo complaining of this problem but none of those threads eneded with a solution to the problem. Was hoping someone here might have seen and/or solved this problem.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Idle & stalling problem - after car sat w/battery disconnected for 7 months (Matt Kennedy)*

When you park a car for that long things tend to break on their own.
Try changing the fuel filter. Sediment may have settled in it causing a blockage so the engine is starved for fuel at idle.
If you parked it with a full tank of gas the fuel will go bad. If this is the case drain it and put some fresh fuel in the tank.
_________________________________________________
I recommend that you flush the radiator and put some fresh coolant and water in it as well. Also change your oil and filter.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Idle & stalling problem - after car sat w/battery disconnected for 7 months (BakBer)*

You posted this in the 24v VR6 tech forum. There is another forum for your car that was right above where you clicked to get here. This thread will more than likely get moved there do don't be suprized when you can't find this later. Check your watched topics to get back to this thread.










_Modified by BakBer at 10:26 AM 3-14-2008_


----------



## Matt Kennedy (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Idle & stalling problem - after car sat w/battery disconnected for 7 months (BakBer)*

Thanks. I did goof and post this in the wrong forum. I beleive this topic was moved and is now in the correct forum (thank you moderator).
As for the bad gas I suppose it certainly could be but I would think it would run rough which it does not. Runs like new just won't idle. But it is worth a try as is changing the fuel filter. Thanks.


----------



## blackcoupe (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Idle & stalling problem - after car sat w/battery disconnected for 7 months (Matt Kennedy)*

Disconnect the negative side of the battery. Turn the key to the on postion in the ignition. Reconnect the negative post of the battery. You should be able to hear the throttle body run adaption. When you dont hear any noise coming from the throttle body you can now start the car.


----------

